# Signature Competition/SOTW 16 (Week Ending February 12, 2009) - VOTING



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok, so here is the poll to vote for everyone's favorite piece from the 15th edition of our official GFX Showroom SOTW competition. The poll will close on February 12, at noon. 

Votes will be public, so even if you don't reply...people will see who you picked. OH YEAH, participants...(you already know) don't vote for yourself because the counter won't include that specific vote!

The winner receives:
30.000 k from Norway1

Best of luck to everyone!


----------

Which graphic do YOU like the MOST?
Topic : Ancient Warrior(s)


*Superman55*










*Steph05050*










*Norway1*










*chuck8807*









*D.P.*









*Toxic*









*ToeZup*


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't see my sig man. Kind of too late now though. Mine was above Steph's I was the 2nd one to enter...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Someone put Toez' up there..I was gonna vote for his.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks D.P., no big deal.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Another write-in vote for Toez


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

great work toez...im not just saying this to say it but i really would have voted for u


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Fixed


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you very much everyone. I think it's too late at this point but I really appreciate it.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im sorry Toez, ive must have missed it.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

ToeZup said:


> Thank you very much everyone. I think it's too late at this point but I really appreciate it.


MLS fixed it so you are in now.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Poll has been reset and opened for a couple more days.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

man it wont let me vote...says i already did


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

me to.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Alright, now you should.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks guys, I didn't mean for you to go through all that work but thank you very much.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Steph, although Brad Pitt ruined the sig.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Composure said:


> Steph, although Brad Pitt ruined the sig.


what u talking about brad pitt made that sig lol


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Damnit, lol I just read the rules and I voted for myself ><.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

This contest was tailor-made for Steph. Great job and you have my vote


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

JT42 said:


> This contest was tailor-made for Steph. Great job and you have my vote


thanks:thumb02:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> what u talking about brad pitt made that sig lol


I thought you made it. Hmmm....I smell a cheater.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Composure said:


> I thought you made it. Hmmm....I smell a cheater.


lol nice u know what i meant


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I had to choose between Svrre's and Toez'. I was going to vote for Sverre's but since Toez's has the better chance of winning, I voted for his.

The Samurai theme is baddass.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

8 to 6...let's go people..VOTE


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

I went wit Toez, but it was a hard choice cause I really like the Achilles one too. Brad Pitt is the shitt.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i voted for stephs, that sig looks great


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Gave it to m boy Tony on this one.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

voted for toez that is sick man awesome work.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

congrats to ToeZup :thumb02:

you are the winner


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrats Toez, well deserving. :thumbsup:


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Went with norway, but they were all awesome. Some damn good talent on here.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

holy shit tony, comin through big time man. +1 for you baby


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you Tra and a huge thank you to everyone that voted for me. Great great job everyone. 
yorT hit the nail on the head by saying there is some damn good talent on this forum. The best I have seen.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

congrats toez.....u did great and so did everyone else


----------



## Gara (Feb 15, 2009)

So when is the next SOTW competition going to be held?


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you very much Steph and that is a good question Gara, i'm not sure.


----------

